#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Leica Flexline TS06power-5”(1.5mgon)

## lxo

*Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Leica Flexline TS06 power-5” (1.5mgon)*,
ουσιαστικά αχρησιμοποίητος, με τα κάτωθι παρελκόμενα:
GDF111-1, Tribrach BASIC, w/o o. plummetGEB211, Lithium-Ion battery for RX1220GKL211, Charger BASIC, for Li-Ion batterySet:GSD04 Communication sidecover withGEV189, Data Transfer cable, Lemo to USB( Δυνατότητα μεταφοράς δεδομένων μέσω Bluetooth και USB memory stick)GPR111 Circular prism BASICCTP101, Aluminium tripodReflector pole GSL11, 2.15 mLicence key for FlexOffice Standard Software 
Tιμή αγοράς :8747,00 (*7350,00* + 1397,00 ΦΠΑ) από τη METRICA (11ος /2009) . 
Πωλείται : *3.500,00 €* 

Επικοινωνία στο email: lan_cho@hotmail.com

----------

